
Ask HN: Global Employee Exchange platform - hellorahul
I&#x27;m working on a platform that enables companies to groom their future leaders via short term employee exchange programs.
These programs would not be more than 3 months long and individuals will get to work full time in an entirely new place, with new people and learn new things.
This will help companies address seasonality as well.<p>Currently, such opportunities &#x2F; projects are floated intra company or by governments.<p>What&#x27;s your take on this idea?
======
tbirrell
Why would I want to receive X number of "new" employees and spend time
training them on my systems/architecture just to have them disappear after 3
months?

~~~
hellorahul
Let's consider an example. A startup may not afford a CFO / CMO, but can get
someone via this platform without long term commitment. The incoming
individual may be a Sr. Manager or Director at a larger organisation and may
be interested in this opportunity to learn how to run the entire show and see
how agile startups work.

In a non-competing category, people say from US can go to a company in China
to learn about a new tech, or vice versa.

~~~
tbirrell
So basically this will be a temp agency for higher-level positions?

~~~
hellorahul
You can say that. Though, higher-level is a relative term. One company's Sr.
Manager can potentially become CXO in a relatively smaller company. Idea is to
allow employees to have working sabbaticals and groom by working in diverse
cultures

